# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ( ورقات يسيرة في منهجية طلب العلم الشرعي ) للشيخ حمود البحيران حفظه الله .

## أحمد الكويكبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم( ورقات يسيرة في المنهجية في طلب العلم الشرعي )     الحمد لله الذي جعل في كل فترة زمان بقايا من أهل العلم ، يدعون من ضل إلى الهدى ، و يصبرون منهم على الأذى ، و يبصرون بنور الله أهل العمى ، فكم من قتيل لإبليس قد أحيوه ، و كم من تائه ضال قد هدوه ، فما أحسن أثرهم على الناس و ما أقبح أثر الناس عليهم ، ينفون عن كتاب الله تحريف الغالين ، و انتحال المبطلين ، و تأويل الجاهلين ، و الصلاة والسلام على سيد ولد آدم و على آله و صحبه أجمعين ، أما بعد :
     فهذه ورقات يسيرة في المنهجية في طلب العلم ، أقدمها لطلاب العلم ؛ علها أن تكون لهم معالم على هذا الطريق الشاق المحمود العواقب :
     الوقفة الأولى : تذكر أخي طالب العلم أن هذا العلم مما يبتغى به وجه الله ، فعليك بتنزيهه عن حطام الدنيا بإخلاصك في طلبه وهذا أمر يحتاج إلى مجاهدة و صبر و محاسبة . قيل لإمام أهل السنة أبي عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل – رحمه الله – :  (( هذا العلم طلبته لله ؟ )) قال : (( هذا شرط عزيز ، و لكن حُبََََََب إليَ فجمعته )) .
     الوقفة الثانية :  عليك بالاجتهاد في تحصيل العلم ، و ذلك بفعل الأسباب ، و أهمها :طلب التوفيق ممن يملكه – سبحانه – ( وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله ) . 
     الوقفة الثالثة : المنهجية في طلب العلم . و لتعلم يا أخي المبارك أن كل أمر في الحياة له طريقة ، فمن سلك طريقة خاطئة فلن يصل إلى مقصده حتى و لو جدَ في السير !! وهذه الوقفة تحتاج إلى وقفات و مؤلفات ؛ لتوضيحها ، و لكني أشير إشارات يدركها اللبيب :
-   من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون ، و لا يمكن أن تترقى في درجات العلم دون الحفظ المنهجي ، فإن رمت الخير فعليك بالحفظ في وقت الحفظ .
-      ابدأ بصغار العلم قبل كباره ، ومن رام تحصيل العلم جملة تركه جملة !! .
-   احرص على الأخذ عن أهل العلم – حتى و لو كان عن طريق الأشرطة – ، و تذكر أن من كان شيخه كتابه كان خطؤه أكثر من صوابه !! و من تكلم فيما لا يحسن أتى بالعجائب !! .
-   العلم له درجات فابدأ به درجة درجة ، و من قفز لأعلى درجة فحتماً سيسقط ، فالقصد القصد تبلغ .
-   العلم له مراحل : فالحفظ له مرحلة ، و القراءة لها مرحلة ، و البحث له مرحلة . فالخلط بين هذه المراحل من معوقات الطريق .
الوقفة الرابعة : الثبات . و العبرة كما يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – بكمال النهاية لا بنقص البداية .
     الوقفة الخامسة : العالم الحر : هو من يتحرر من هوى نفسه و هوى الجماهير و هوى السلطة . فاجعل شعارك تقديم و تقديس الكتاب و السنة ، مع احترام الأئمة ، و احذر من الهيبة من سوط الجمهور ؛ فالحق أحق أن يتبع .
     الوقفة السادسة : كل يدعي أن مرجعه الكتاب و السنة ، و لكن الفرق هو في فهمهما . فأهل السنة يفهمون الكتاب و السنة على فهم سلف الأمة ، و أما أهل الأهواء فيفهمونهما على فهم أئمتهم .
     الوقفة السابعة : لا تنشغل بتوافه الأمور – كتصنيف الناس و الجماعات و نحوها – عن الغاية التي تسعى لها . فاجمع قلبك و فكرك على العلم و لا شيء سوى العلم .
     الوقفة الثامنة : يقول الإمام الشافعي – رحمه الله - : (( كلامي صواب يحتمل الخطأ ، و كلام غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب أ.هـ )) فتأمل هذه القاعدة ستجدها حوت على جوهر فقه الخلاف ! .
     الوقفة التاسعة : إياك و تزكية النفس (( و لا تزكوا أنفسكم )) ، و من مظاهر ذلك : الإعجاب بالرأي عند البعض .
     الوقفة العاشرة : قيل : (( من استخف بالعلماء ذهبت آخرته ! )) ، و إنك لتعجب ممن يدعي الإصلاح و العلم و لا يرى إلا نفسه بالعلم .
     الوقفة الحادية عشرة : عود نفسك على الوقوف على الحقيقة بنفسك ؛ لأن الحقائق غالباً تتأثر بناقليها . فحينما تريد أن ترجح قولاً فاستفد من فهم الأئمة و تجرد لاتباع النص .
     الوقفة الثانية عشرة : من تصدر قبل أوانه فقد تصدى لهوانه ! و الإمام أحمد – رحمه الله – لم يجلس للتحديث إلا بعد الأربعين ، و هو إمام أهل السنة و الجماعة الذي كان يحفظ مليون حديث !! .

المرحلة الأولىالفترة الزمنية المقترحة لهذه المرحلة ( ستة أشهر )العقيدة :
1- حفظ ( الأصول الثلاثة ) للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها ( حصول المأمول ) للشيخ عبدالله الفوزان .
2- ( مسائل الجاهلية ) للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها للشيخ محمود الألوسي رحمه الله .
3- حفظ ( نواقض الإسلام ) للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها ( تيسير ذي الجلال و الإكرام ) للشيخ سعد القحطاني .
4- قراءة كتاب ( مدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية ) للدكتور : عثمان بن جمعة ضميرية .
5- قراءة كتاب ( مقدمات في الاعتقاد ) للدكتور : ناصر القفاري .

الحديث :
1- حفظ ( الأربعين النووية ) للإمام النووي – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها ( جامع العلوم و الحكم ) للحافظ ابن رجب – رحمه الله - ، أو قراءة كتاب ( قواعد و فوائد من الأربعين النووية ) لناظم محمد سلطان .2- حفظ ( بلوغ المرام ) للحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحه ( توضيح الأحكام ) للشيخ عبدالله البسام رحمه الله .الفقه :
1- قراءة كتاب ( الروضة الندية شرح الدرر البهية ) لصديق حسن خان بتعليق الألباني رحمه الله .
المصطلح :
1- حفظ ( المنظومة البيقونية ) للبيقوني – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها ( الأمالي المكية ) للشيخ العلوان .
2- قراءة كتاب ( تيسير مصطلح الحديث ) للدكتور : محمود الطحان .
متفرقات :
1- كتاب ( الهمة العالية ) للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد .
2- كتاب ( نزهة القلوب ) لابن عزيز السجستاني رحمه الله .
3- كتاب ( المشوق إلى القراءة و طلب العلم ) للشيخ علي العمران .


المرحلة الثانيةالفترة الزمنية المقترحة لهذه المرحلة ( من سنة و نصف إلى سنتين )العقيدة :
1- كتاب ( كشف الشبهات ) للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحه للشيخ علي الخضير .
2- حفظ كتاب ( التوحيد ) للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحيه : ( فتح المجيد ) للإمام عبدالرحمن بن حسن – رحمه الله - ، و ( القول المفيد ) للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
3- حفظ منظومة ( سلم الوصول ) ، مع قراءة شرحها ( معارج القبول ) للعلامة حافظ حكمي رحمه الله .
4- قراءة كتاب ( المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية على مذهب أهل السنة و الجماعة ) للدكتور : إبراهيم البريكان .

الحديث :
1- متابعة حفظ ( بلوغ المرام ) للحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحه ( توضيح الأحكام ) للشيخ البسام رحمه الله .

الفقه :
1- قراءة كتاب ( الإرشاد إلى معرفة الأحكام ) للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله .
2- قراءة كتاب ( الملخص الفقهي ) للشيخ صالح الفوزان .
3- قراءة كتاب ( زاد المعاد ) للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله .

القواعد الفقهية :
1- حفظ منظومة ( القواعد الفقهية ) للعلامة السعدي – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها للشيخ عبدالعزيز العويد .
2- قراءة كتاب ( الوجيز في إيضاح قواعد الفقه الكلية ) للبورنو .
3- قراءة كتاب ( القواعد و الأصول الجامعة و الفروق و التقاسيم البديعية النافعة ) للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله .  

أصول الفقه :
1- حفظ ( الورقات ) للإمام الجويني – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها للشيخ عبدالله الفوزان .
2- قراءة كتاب ( إضاءات على متن الورقات ) للشيخ عبدالسلام الحصين .
3- قراءة كتاب ( أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله ) للدكتور : عياض السلمي .

المصطلح :
1- حفظ ( نخبة الفكر ) ، مع قراءة شرحها ( نزهة النظر ) للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله .
2- قراءة كتاب ( الباعث الحثيث ) للعلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( علم تخريج الأحاديث ) للدكتور : محمد بكار .
4- قراءة كتاب ( طرق تخريج الأحاديث ) للشيخ سعد الحميد .

مقاصد الشريعة :
1- قراءة كتاب ( سلسلة المقاصد الشرعية ) للدكتور : نور الدين بن مختار الخادمي .

النحو :
1- حفظ ( المقدمة الآجرومية ) لابن آجروم – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .

التفسير و أصوله :
1- قراءة كتاب ( القواعد الحسان لتفسير القرآن ) للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله .
2- قراءة كتاب ( مقدمة في أصول التفسير ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحها للدكتور : مساعد الطيار .
3- قراءة كتاب ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان ) للشيخ السعدي رحمه الله .
4- قراءة كتاب ( عمدة التفسير ) اختصار تفسير ابن كثير للشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله .
5- قراءة كتاب ( تفسير آيات الأحكام ) للشيخ عبد القادر بن شيبة الحمد .


المرحلة الثالثةالفترة الزمنية المقترحة لهذه المرحلة ( ثلاث سنوات )العقيدة :
1- حفظ ( العقيدة الواسطية ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - ، مع قراءة شرحيها التاليين :
أ- ( شرح العقيدة الواسطية ) للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
ب- ( الروضة الندية شرح العقيدة الواسطية ) للشيخ زيد بن فياض .
2- حفظ ( الحموية ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ) لابن أبي العز الحنفي رحمه الله .
4- قراءة كتاب ( لوامع الأنوار البهية ) للإمام السفاريني رحمه الله .
5- قراءة كتاب ( التحفة المهدية شرح الرسالة التدمرية ) للشيخ فالح آل مهدي .
6- قراءة كتاب ( شرح التدمرية للشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك .
7- قراءة كتاب ( شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة ) للإمام اللالكائي رحمه الله .
8- قراءة المجلدات ( 1 – 12 ) من فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .

الحديث :
1- حفظ ( مختصر صحيح مسلم ) للإمام المنذري – رحمه الله – بتحقيق الألباني – رحمه الله - ، أو الجمع بين الصحيحين للشيخ يحيى اليحيى .
2- قراءة كتاب ( نيل الأوطار ) للإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( فتح الباري ) للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله .

الفقه :
1- قراءة كتاب ( السلسبيل ) للشيخ صالح البليهي رحمه الله .
2- قراءة كتاب ( الشرح الممتع ) للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( المغني ) للإمام ابن قدامة رحمه الله .

الفرائض :
هذا العلم يحتاج إلى شيخ ؛ لكي يشرحه لك . و أفضل مراجعه :
1- كتاب ( التحقيقات المرضية ) للشيخ صالح الفوزان .
2- كتاب ( تسهيل الفرائض ) للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
3- كتاب ( الفرائض ) للدكتور : صالح اللاحم .
4- كتاب ( الرائد في الفرائض ) للشيخ محمد الخطراوي .
5- كتاب ( الخلاصة في علم الفرائض ) للدكتور : ناصر الغامدي .

الأصول و القواعد الفقهية و مقاصد الشريعة :
1- حفظ ( المنتقى من مراقي السعود ) للشيخ العلوان .
2- قراءة كتاب ( مذكرة في أصول الفقه ) للعلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( الموافقات ) للإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله .
4- قراءة كتاب ( إعلام الموقعين ) للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله .
5- قراءة كتاب ( القواعد الكلية و الضوابط الفقهية ) للشيخ محمد بن عثمان شبير .
6- قراءة كتاب ( مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية ) للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور رحمه الله .
7- قراءة كتاب ( تحفة أهل الطلب اختصار قواعد ابن رجب ) للدكتور عبد الكريم اللاحم .
8- قراءة كتاب ( الأشباه و النظائر ) للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله .
9- قراءة كتاب ( حجة الله البالغة ) للدهلوي رحمه الله .

النحو :
1- قراءة كتاب ( تعجيل الندى بشرح قطر الندى ) للشيخ عبدالله الفوزان .
2- قراءة كتاب ( دليل السالك شرح ألفية ابن مالك ) للشيخ عبدالله الفوزان .

المصطلح :
1- قراءة كتاب ( الرفع و التكميل ) لللكنوي رحمه الله .
2- قراءة كتاب ( شرح علل الترمذي ) للإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله .
3- قراءة كتاب ( تدريب الراوي ) للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله .
4- قراءة كتاب ( فتح المغيث ) للإمام السخاوي رحمه الله .

التفسير و علوم القرآن :
1- قراءة كتاب ( توفيق الرحمن لدروس القرآن ) للشيخ فيصل المبارك رحمه الله .
2- قراءة تفسير ابن كثير .
3- قراءة تفسير القرطبي .
4- مباحث في علوم القرآن للشيخ مناع القطان رحمه الله .
5- الإتقان في علوم القرآن للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله .

متفرقات :
1- كتاب ( حلية طالب العلم ) للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله .
2- كتاب ( التعالم ) للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله .
3- كتاب ( صفحات من صبر العلماء ) للشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة رحمه الله .
4- كتاب ( صيد الخاطر ) للإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله .
5- كتاب ( تهذيب مدارج السالكين ) للشيخ عبد المنعم العزي .
6- كتاب ( الرحيق المختوم ) للشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله .
7- كتاب ( جامع بيان العلم و فضله ) للإمام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله .
8- كتاب ( نزهة الفضلاء تهذيب سير أعلام النبلاء ) للشيخ محمد بن حسن الشريف .
9- كتاب ( إحياء علوم الدين ) للغزالي رحمه الله .
10- كتاب ( الذريعة إلى مكارم الشريعة ) للراغب الأصفهاني رحمه الله .
11- كتاب ( الآداب الشرعية ) للإمام ابن مفلح رحمه الله .
12- كتاب ( الكامل ) لابن الأثير رحمه الله .
13- كتاب ( البداية و النهاية ) للإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله .

 و في الختام : هذه المنهجية هي عبارة عن اجتهاد بشري ، و يعتريه ما يعتري البشر من النقص أو الخلل . و قد تختلف أنظار طلبة العلم لأهمية بعض الفنون أو المتون أو الكتب . و حسبي أني اجتهدت و أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت .
كتبها : الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن حمود بن سعدون البحيران حفظه الله .

----------


## الطالب الناشئ

أحمد الكويكبي
الله يجزاك كل خير جداً رائع تفصيلك للمنهج ويسهل كثير على المبتدئين اللي مثلي
لأني صراحة توني مسجل واليوم جاء التفعيل فكنت حاب أطرح موضوع اطلب فيه من يدلني على سلسلة في طلب العلم إيش أبدأ احفظ وإيش أقرا والحمدالله حصلت مطلوبي ومرادي في موضوووعك
فالله يجزاك كل كل خييييييير

وأرجو من إخواني طلاب العلم يعطوني أرائهم في المنهجية المطروحة في هذا الموضوع .
أخوكم الطالب الناشئ

----------


## الطالب الناشئ

??
الدال على الخير كفاعله
أرجو الإفادة لي ووالله أنني جاد أريــــــد الفائدة
من طلاب العلم ويعلم الله أنني سارعت بالتسجيل لما مررت على هذا الموضوع
لأن المتون المحددة في هذا الطرح احفظ بعض منها
ومن بعد قراءتي عزمت أن اراجع غالب ماحفضت من قبل
فراجعت البعض وبقي البعض لأني أريد أن أمر على الشروح المحدد هنااااا
ثم أسير على هذا المنهج
فأرجوووكم أرجوكم ياأخواني أفيدوني إن كانت مناسبة ام لا ووالله أنني في حيرتٍ من أمري
أخوكم في الله
الطالب الناشئ

----------


## الطالب الناشئ

((والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه ........))؟
يعلم الله انني كنت في حاجة لتوجيهاكم لكن الشكوى لله ..
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

أخوكم الطالب الناشئ

----------


## محمد الرسن

الله يجزاك بالخير

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------


## أحمد الكويكبي

> أحمد الكويكبي
> الله يجزاك كل خير جداً رائع تفصيلك للمنهج ويسهل كثير على المبتدئين اللي مثلي
> لأني صراحة توني مسجل واليوم جاء التفعيل فكنت حاب أطرح موضوع اطلب فيه من يدلني على سلسلة في طلب العلم إيش أبدأ احفظ وإيش أقرا والحمدالله حصلت مطلوبي ومرادي في موضوووعك
> فالله يجزاك كل كل خييييييير
> 
> وأرجو من إخواني طلاب العلم يعطوني أرائهم في المنهجية المطروحة في هذا الموضوع .
> أخوكم الطالب الناشئ


 أسأل الله أن يرزقك العلم النافع و العمل الصالح .

----------


## أحمد الكويكبي

> الله يجزاك بالخير


 و إياك يا أخي .

----------


## أحمد الكويكبي

> *جزاكم الله خيرا*
> *وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
> *http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
> *http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
> *http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*


أحسنتم أحسن الله إليكم .

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله اليك

----------


## اليربوتي

السلام عليكم
أطلب العلم منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة وما زلت مع الكتب المذكورة. وهي من أحسن الكتب وأفضلها. من كانت عنده فكان عنده كنز عظيم.
ولكن هذه الجواهر تسمى مكتبة العالم الفقيه.
و في رأيي وحسب علمي هذه الكتب لا يستفيد منها طالب العلم المبتدئ. ولا يستفيد منها الا صفوة معدودة من العلماء.
المغني, فتح الباري, الموافقات, إعلام الموقعين, فتاوى ابن تيمية, و.... و....
ومع هذا هذه القائمة تحتاج إلى ترتيب.
أشتريت أكثر الكتب المذكورة. وما استفدت منها الا بعد ما حفظت المتون الصغار.
وأنا أنصح طالب العلم أن يبدأ بالمتون - ومن حفظ المتون حاز بالفنون.
أنصحكم بقراة كتاب "برنامج علمي مقترح" للشيخ *أسامة بن عطايا بن عثمان العتيبي.
ففيه كل ما يحتاجه طالب العلم.
والله أعلم
*

----------


## اليربوتي

السلام عليكم
أذكر لكم هذا: في سنة 1985 التقيت بالشيخ يوسف أبو عبد الرحمن البرقاوي الأردني وهو معروف (رحمه الله) وكنت لا أعرف الكع من البع. فسألته عن الكتب المفيدة لطالب العلم فقال :عليك بالمغني والمحلى والمجموع. والله هذا كلامه.
والله ما أستفدت منها. فقلت : العلم للعلماء وليس للجهال مثلي. فاكفيت بالمتون الصغار في اللغة, في الحديث, في الفقه, ... المتون هي الأساس. إذا حفظتها لا تفوتك مسألة. ثم ترجع إلى الكتب الكبار فتجد المسألة وشرحها فتفرح وتقول باب العلم مفتوح. 
أقسم لكم بالله صار عندي كتاب المجموع للنووي, وفتح الباري, وغيرهم من كتب الفقه والحديث,كشرب الماء.
ومع المتون شروح علمائنا الكبار - العثيمين, ابن باز, الفوزان, الألباني .... فيها الكنوز العظيمة وهي تعينك على فهم وإستنباط الأحام.
والله أعلم
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه. آمين

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## داعيا الى الله

((والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه ........))؟
يعلم الله انني كنت في حاجة لتوجيهاكم لكن الشكوى لله ..
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

أخوكم الطالب الناشئ

اخي الكريم نصيحتي لك ان كانت هذه الطريقة تظن فيها عظيم الانتفاع لك فتوكل على الله وابداء ولا تتردد
واستعن بالله ولا تعجز واعلم ان الشيطان يريد منك ان تتشتت وتضيع حتى يمضي عليك العمر من دون فائدة وحتى لا تنفع امتك فإنك لا تعلم متى يحتاج الناس اليك...

----------

